# Breakthrough!!



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Last night I had one of the strangest experiences of my life. It was like an out of body experience...except..backwards. I was sitting in the living room of my apartment and sudden felt lightheaded. Ever have a lucid dream and feel like your jerked back into your body and you wake up? I felt like the real "me" was about half a foot away from my head (where I usually feel like I am). All of the sudden it was as though my body and "me" merged together. It was such a.. spiritual? experience. I dont know what happened. I wasnt taking any drugs or anything. Right now I feel more in control and "real" than I ever have. I feel awesome!

I've never felt like this... I feel free. I feel like I've reversed something that has been with me my whole life...something that was negative. I hope with everything I have that this lasts..that this is permanent. I may have regained reality


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats really great!  But do you feel complete real again? like you where before dp/dr?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Have you done anything differently lately? Maybe you've found a cure.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Rein said:


> Thats really great!  But do you feel complete real again? like you where before dp/dr?


It's hard for me to explain how I feel because I've had dp my entire life. All I know is that this is the only time I've ever not felt it. I just feel..comfortable in my own skin. I feel like I can take on the world. Everything I do I feel like I was in control.

I've been doing several things differently. Read my fighting DP thread in the regaining reality section.

 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> I felt like the real "me" was about half a foot away from my head (where I usually feel like I am).


I get that a bit when I have hypomania-feeling that my thoughts are above my head-,if I take anti-depressants it becomes very severe.

But its good to hear youre feeling better Jesse.


----------



## Den111 (Nov 28, 2008)

OMG OMG LOL it happend to me likehour ago i was reading a DP story and when i read the sentence my life is like project i felt like i slowly shifted out of my eyes 
lol i felt like my reality came back i felt so clear and good my body felt relaxed well i still feel a liitlle mild feeling but its soooo much better congrats man
good luck


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

these are good dayyzzzz. 
congrats to both of you. 
i was sitting in a coffee shop a couple days ago and after the caffeine kicked in, i felt real for a couple of hours. it was so cool. finally i was connected to the people around me and able to interact in this world. it dawned on me i was a PERSON with my own thoughts and there were other people around me with their own thoughts and fears and what not. the world outside became less of noisy annoying stimuli and more of an environment that i could interact with and gain something from and also give something to. i havent really been out lately so it felt like a great reward once i left my house that this happened. plus, while i was at the coffee shop someone asked me if i wanted a babysitting job. i love these moments of reality. they keep me from completely destroying myself. and i feel very deserving of them when they come, and also thankful for everything that i have in my life. 
i hope for all of you out there with chronic dp that you get these moments.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I think I might have lost whatever I had gained for a short time. I had the opposite feeling occur a few days ago where I became separated again....


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

That sounds cool.
I would pay big money for that moment for me.
It is proof that you will not have this forever.
Maybe start meditating or get some hypnosis.
You are just inches from the finish line.
Do everything that you can.
I am becoming hysterical!!!!!
GOGOGOGO

Mark.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

VinCi said:


> Whatever you do do not flower* hypnotize or some other crazy mindfuck now, just go about your life and never ever look back.
> Congrats and good luck in real life


You have experiences with hypnotize or other mindfuck in the way that dp/dr come back? I think if i ever got better i will feel the need to look back and get straight for myself what has happen in al those years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

VinCi said:


> All I'm sayin is that hypnosis has NEVER EVER been shown useful.


Vinci you are very good at making generalisations and big sweeping statements like this one that have no evidence to back them up.If there is evidence suggesting hypnosis isnt effective then its likley that there is just as much evidence suggesting that it can be effective.It is inacurate to say that hypnosis has *never* been shown to be effective.There are many areas in which hypnosis has been shown as an effective treatment such as for helping individuals in quitting smoking and in the treatment of cirtain phobias.Undoubtedly there will be some charlatans as there are in all professions but not in all cases will this be true.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

VinCi said:


> Again; no, just because the hypnosis is what seems to give the effect doesn't mean it's truly the cause.
> Correlation doesn't mean causation.
> Hypnosis might give the person a placebo effect which in returns help the process of kicking the nicotine habbit etc.
> 
> ...


This is an adult discussion not an argument.A healthy minded skeptic allows for all possibilities and is open to the chance and possibility of being proven wrong so maybe you need to question your idea of what a skeptic really is. You arent taking anything away from me, I tried hypnosis once and I couldnt be hypotised-so for myself it didnt work, thats not to say it would never work or that it hasnt helped others.Yes it _could_ be placebo and that may be a part of it but it could just be that it works and that it is effective.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

The power of one's own mind can determine the effects of any treatment. If a person very strongly believes hypnosis may cure them of something and they go for it, then it may very well be their own subconscious that causes it to work.

The same goes for those who do not believe it or strongly do not believe it- like VinCi. It may not work for you VinCi because you simply refuse to believe it will or can. I know that for hypnosis shows like where they have someone think they're a dog etc... the hypnotist looks for someone that they think would be easy to hypnotize. They often avoid the strong willed skeptics. Again, I feel this is all because of the power of the mind.

Personally, I believe hypnosis completely depends on the mind of who it's being tried on. I dont believe there is some magic motion or trick a person does and that itself causes it. So in a way, hypnosis can work on some people.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Whether or not it can be proven to be just a placebo though- is that what we're really looking for? Have you tried hypnosis VinCi?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Of course hypnosis depends upon the power of the mind.Hypnosis seeks to shut down the part of the brain connected to logical thinking and then taps into the subconsciouss mind.The subconscouss mind can be reprogrammed-thats how it works-The way the mind works is the tool that the hypnotist works with.
Please refrain from talking about such things as raping children Vinci-its vile-and triggering for some here who have been subjected to sexual abuse as a child.



> Ofcourse if it's suddenly proven that some voodoo shit worked i'd be happy as hell, some quick cure, noproblemo for me.
> It's just that it ISN'T!


But is hasnt been proven that it is uneffective either-as Jess pointed out-thats the point.


----------

